# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  لائحة النشر الإلكتروني في السعودية بعد تعديلها

## حازم عطاالله

*نص اللائحة الجديدة*

المادة الأولى: التعريفات

تدل المصطلحات الآتية حيثما وردت في هذه اللائحة على المعاني المبينة قرينها:
1- النشر الإلكتروني: استخدام وسائل التقنية الحديثة في بث، أو إرسال، أو استقبال، أو نقل المعلومات المكتوبة، والمرئية، والمسموعة؛ سواء كانت نصوصاً، أو مشاهد، أو أصوات، أو صوراً ثابتة أو متحركة؛ لغرض التداول.


2- الصحيفة الإلكترونية: موقع إلكتروني له عنوان ثابت، يقدم خدمات النشر الصحافي على الشبكة (المواقع التي تنشر الأخبار، والتقارير، والتحقيقات، والمقالات... إلخ) تصدر في مواعيد منتظمة، أو غير منتظمة.
3- المنتدى: موقع إلكتروني يسمح لأعضائه بطرح مواضيع متنوعة، والتفاعل في ما بينهم من خلال إجراءات يحددها المسؤول عنه.
4- المدونة: تطبيق من تطبيقات الإنترنت، تتألف من مذكرات ومقالات ويوميات وتجارب شخصية، أو وصف لأحداث وغيرها، من خلال النص، أو الصوت، أو الصورة، مع إمكانية التفاعل مع ما يكتب من خلال التعليق.
5- موقع عرض المواد المرئية والمسموعة: بث المواد المرئية، والمواد المسموعة على الموقع.
6- الإعلان الإلكتروني: تقديم خدمات النشر الإعلاني عبر مختلف الوسائل الإلكترونية.
7- البث عبر الهاتف المحمول (رسائل- أخبار- إعلانات- صور ... إلخ): البث على الهاتف الجوال للرسائل القصيرة عبر خدمتي (SMS) و (MMS) وغيرهما، سواء كانت أخباراً، أو إعلانات، أو صوراً، أو غير ذلك.
8- الموقع الشخصي: موقع ينشئه شخص لعرض سيرته الذاتية، واهتماماته، ولتمكينه من التواصل مع أصدقائه وذوي الاهتمام المشترك.
9- المجموعات البريدية: موقع يقدم خدمة تواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني (الإيميل) بين مجموعة من الأفراد؛ بهدف نشر معلومات، والتفاعل في ما بينهم في ذلك.
10- الأرشيف الإلكتروني: المواقع التي تقدم المعلومات التوثيقية.
11- غرف الحوارات: تطبيق من تطبيقات الانترنت يسمح بالتواصل بين شخصين أو أكثر عبر النص، أو الصوت، أو الصورة، أو بها جميعاً.
12- الشخص: أي مستخدم ذي صفة طبيعية أو اعتبارية.
13- العنوان الإلكتروني: الأحرف والأرقام والرموز التي تستخدم للدلالة على موقع في شبكة الانترنت، وتمكن المتصفح من الوصول إليه.
14- وكالة الأنباء الالكترونية: موقع الكتروني له عنوان ثابت، يقدم خدمات النشر الصحفي المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية على الشبكة، ويخصص جميع صفحاته، أو بعضها للمتصفحين المشتركين فيه من المؤسسات والأفراد، برسوم مالية شهرية، أو سنوية محددة، دون أن يتمكن غير المشتركين من مشاهدة نفس الصفحات التي تم تخصيصها للمشتركين.
15- دار النشر الإلكتروني: هو من يتولى إصدار أي إنتاج علمي أو ثقافي أو فني بصيغة إلكترونية بغرض التداول.
16- اللجنة: لجنة النظر في مخالفات نظام المطبوعات والنشر.
17- الإدارة المعنية: إدارة الإعلام الإلكتروني.
18- النظام: نظام المطبوعات والنشر.
19- اللائحة: اللائحة التنفيذية لنشاط النشر الإلكتروني (ملحق بلائحة نظام المطبوعات والنشر).
20- الوزارة: وزارة الثقافة والإعلام.
21- الوزير: وزير الثقافة والإعلام.

المادة الثانية: أشكال النشر الإلكتروني:
تشمل أشكال النشر الإلكتروني الخاضعة لأحكام النظام، وهذه اللائحة، ما يلي:
1- الصحافة الالكترونية.
2- وكالة الأنباء الالكترونية.
3- دار النشر الإلكتروني.
4- مواقع وسائل الإعلام التقليدية (التلفزيون- الإذاعة- الصحف- المجلات . . . إلخ)
5- المنتديات.
6- المدونات.
7- مواقع عرض المواد المرئية والمسموعة.
8- الإعلانات الالكترونية.
9- البث عبر الهاتف المحمول ( رسائل- أخبار- إعلانات- صور ...الخ ).
10- البث عبر وسائل الكترونية أخرى ( رسائل- أخبار- إعلانات- صور ...الخ ).
11- المواقع الشخصية.
12- المجموعات البريدية.
13- الأرشيف الإلكتروني.
14- غرف الحوارات.
15- أي شكل من أشكال النشر الإلكتروني ترى الوزارة إضافته.

المادة الثالثة:
يخضع نشاط النشر الإلكتروني المحدد في المادة الثانية لأحكام النظام، وهذه اللائحة.

المادة الرابعة: أهداف لائحة النشر الإلكتروني
مما تهدف له هذه اللائحة تحقيق ما يلي:
1- دعم الإعلام الإلكتروني الهادف بتأصيل القيم المهنية.
2- تنظيم مزاولة نشاط النشر الإلكتروني في المملكة.
3- حماية المجتمع من الممارسات الخاطئة في النشر الإلكتروني.
4- بيان حقوق وواجبات العاملين في النشر الإلكتروني.
5- حفظ حقوق الأشخاص في إنشاء وتسجيل أي شكل من أشكال النشر الإلكتروني.
6- حفظ حقوق الأشخاص في الدعوى لدى الإدارة المعنية في حال الشكوى.
7- دعم ورعاية الوزارة للمواقع الإلكترونية والعاملين فيها؛ بتقديم تسهيلات تساعدهم على القيام بعملهم.
8- دعم ثقافة الحوار والتنوع، وتكريس ثقافة حقوق الإنسان؛ المتمثلة في حرية التعبير المكفولة للجميع وفق أحكام النظام.
9- نشر ثقافة الإعلام الجديد ووسائله في المجتمع

المادة الخامسة: أشكال النشر الإلكتروني التي يُرخّص لها
1- الصحافة الإلكترونية.
2- وكالة الأنباء الإلكترونية.
3- دار النشر الإلكتروني.
4- المواقع الإلكترونية لوسائل الإعلام التقليدية (التلفزيون- الإذاعة- الصحف- المجلات . . . الخ).
5- البث عبر الهاتف المحمول ( رسائل- أخبار- إعلانات- صور ...الخ ).
6- البث عبر وسائل إلكترونية أخرى ( رسائل- أخبار- إعلانات- صور ...الخ ).

المادة السادسة: أشكال النشر الإلكتروني التي يمكن تسجيلها
1- المنتديات.
2- المدونات.
3- مواقع الإعلانات التجارية.
4- مواقع المواد المرئية والمسموعة.
5- المواقع الشخصية.
6- المجموعات البريدية.
7- الأرشيف الإلكتروني.
8- غرف الحوارات.
9- مواقع الجهات الحكومية، والمؤسسات التعليمية، والبحثية، والجمعيات العلمية، والأندية الأدبية، والثقافية، والرياضية، معنية بتسجيل مواقعها لدى الوزارة.

المادة السابعة: الترخيص
أولاً: شروط الترخيص
يشترط فيمن يرغب الحصول على ترخيص مزاولة أنشطة النشر الإلكتروني الواردة في المادة الخامسة من هذه اللائحة ما يلي:
1- أن يكون سعودي الجنسية.
2- أن يكون حاصلا على مؤهل دراسي لا يقل عن الثانوية العامة، أو ما يعادلها.
3- أن يكون لطالب الترخيص عنواناً بريدياً محدداً على نفس اسم النطاق.
4- تحديد العنوان الإلكتروني لطالب الترخيص.
5- تقديم ما يثبت ملكية النطاق.
6- تعرِّف الصحف الإلكترونية عند طلب الترخيص رئيس التحرير المسئول.
7- تحدد وكالات الأنباء، ودور النشر الإلكترونية المدير المسئول عن النشاط عند طلب الترخيص.
8- يلتزم صاحب الترخيص بوضع اسم لموقعه الإلكتروني لا يؤدي إلى الالتباس مع اسم، أو موقع آخر.

ثانياً: مدة الترخيص
مدة ترخيص مزاولة أنشطة النشر الإلكتروني الواردة في المادة الخامسة من هذه اللائحة هي خمس سنوات، قابلة للتجديد تلقائياً ما لم يتم إخطار صاحب الترخيص بخلاف ذلك بخطاب رسمي عبر البريد الإلكتروني..
ثالثاً: تصدر تراخيص مزاولة أنشطة النشر الإلكتروني الواردة في المادة الخامسة من هذه اللائحة من إدارة الإعلام الإلكتروني.

المادة الثامنة: التسجيل
أولاً: شروط التسجيل
يشترط فيمن يرغب تسجيل موقعه الإلكتروني مما ورد في المادة السادسة من هذه اللائحة ما يلي :
1-أن يكون سعودي الجنسية، أو مقيماً في المملكة بطريقة نظامية.
2- أن يكون لطالب التسجيل عنواناً بريدياً محدداً على نفس اسم النطاق.
3- تحديد العنوان الإلكتروني لطالب التسجيل.
4- أن يكون الموقع المراد تسجيله قائماً.
ثانياً: يتم تسجيل مواقع النشر الإلكتروني الواردة في المادة السادسة من هذه اللائحة في إدارة الإعلام الإلكتروني.

المادة التاسعة: تحديث بيانات الترخيص أو التسجيل
يلتزم صاحب الترخيص، أو من قام بتسجيل موقعه الإلكتروني بتحديث معلوماته في حال إيقاف نشاطه، أو دمجه، أو إضافة نشاط جديد، أو تغيير عنوانه، أو اسم موقعه لدى الإدارة المعنية، خلال شهرين من ذلك الإجراء.

المادة العاشرة: التنازل عن الترخيص أو التسجيل
يجوز للشخص الممنوح له الترخيص، أو التسجيل أن يتنازل عنه لغيره، وفق الشروط التالية:
1- تقديم طلب بذلك للوزارة.
2- تعبئة النماذج الخاصة بذلك لدى الإدارة المعنية.
3- توفر شروط الترخيص، أو التسجيل، الواردة في المادة السابعة، والمادة الثامنة من هذه اللائحة في الشخص المتنازل له.

المادة الحادية عشرة: وفاة صاحب الترخيص، أو التسجيل 
إذا توفي صاحب الترخيص، أو التسجيل يجوز أن ينتقل الترخيص، أو التسجيل للورثة، وفق الشروط التالية :
1- أن يتقدم الورثة بطلب بذلك للإدارة المعنية خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ وفاة صاحب الترخيص، أو التسجيل.
2- إذا تجاوز تقديم الطلب عن ستة أشهر من تاريخ الوفاة يكون الترخيص، أو التسجيل عرضة للشطب؛ ما لم يقدم الورثة عذراً مقنعاً تقبله الوزارة.
3- أن يكون الترخيص، أو التسجيل باسم من تتوفر فيه الشروط الواردة في المادة السابعة، والمادة الثامنة من هذه اللائحة.

المادة الثانية عشرة: إلغاء الترخيص أو التسجيل
يجوز إلغاء الترخيص، أو التسجيل في أي من الحالات التالية:-
1- إذا طلب صاحب الترخيص، أو التسجيل ذلك.
2- إذا سافر طالب التسجيل من المقيمين سفراً نهائياً خارج البلاد.
3- إذا توفي صاحب الترخيص، أو التسجيل، ولم يكن له وارث، أو كان له وارث ولم يتقدم بطلب نقل الترخيص، أو التسجيل باسمه، بعد وفاة مورِّثه بأكثر من ستة أشهر، ما لم يقدم عذراً مقنعاً تقبله الوزارة.
4- إذا صدر قرار بذلك من اللجنة.
5- إذا صدر حكم يقضي بذلك.

المادة الثالثة عشرة: رقابة النشر الإلكتروني
لا يخضع النشر الإلكتروني بكافة أشكاله للرقابة من قبل الإدارة المعنية، دون الإخلال بالمسئولية لما يتم نشره.

المادة الرابعة عشرة: مسئولية المحتوى في النشر الإلكتروني
1- رئيس تحرير الصحيفة الإلكترونية، أو من يقوم مقامه في حال غيابه، يعتبر مسئولاً عن المحتوى المنشور.
2- المدير المسئول لوكالة الأنباء، أو دار النشر الإلكترونية يعتبر مسئولاً عن المحتوى المنشور.
3- مع عدم الإخلال بمسئولية رئيس تحرير الصحيفة الإلكترونية، أو المدير المسئول عن وكالة الأنباء الإلكترونية، أو من يقوم مقامهما في حال غيابهما، يعتبر كاتب النص مسئولاً عما يرد فيه.
4- المشرف على أي من أشكال النشر الإلكتروني للجهات الحكومية، والمؤسسات التعليمية، والبحثية، والجمعيات العلمية، والأندية الأدبية، والثقافية، والرياضية، ومدير الجهة التي تصدر عنها مسئولان عما ينشر فيها بموجب أحكام النظام وهذه اللائحة.
5- يعتبر المتنازل عن الترخيص، أو التسجيل، مسئولاً عن المحتوى المنشور عن الفترة السابقة للتنازل.

المادة الخامسة عشرة:
الوزارة هي الجهة المنوط بها التحقيق والمسائلة في مخالفات وشكاوى النشر الإلكتروني وبما لا يتعارض مع الأنظمة التي تشرف على تطبيقها جهات حكومية أخرى.

المادة السادسة عشرة:
للمخالف الاكتفاء بأقواله في محضر التحقيق، أو بإفادته، أو رده على لائحة الدعوى المقدمة ضده، وله الحق أو من ينيبه في طلب المثول أمام اللجنة.

المادة السابعة عشرة: المخالفات
تقوم لجنة النظر في مخالفات نظام المطبوعات والنشر بالإطلاع على ما يحال إليها من شكاوى النشر الإلكتروني، وبعد التحري والتأكد، ومساءلة جميع الأطراف ذات الصلة يتم إصدار قرار المخالفة وفقا للمواد رقم (35،36،38،39،41)، من نظام المطبوعات والنشر.

المادة الثامنة عشرة: أحكام عامة
1- تسجيل الأسماء للمواقع الإلكترونية تكون لأصحابها المزاولين لنشاطهم الإلكتروني بأسمائهم الشخصية، وفي حال رغبتهم في استخدام اسم كسمة تجارية للموقع فعليهم إحضار ما يثبت امتلاكهم لهذا الاسم من الجهة المختصة.
2- تسري أحكام النظام وهذه اللائحة على مالكي وسائل النشر الالكتروني من السعوديين والمقيمين التي تعمل من داخل المملكة.
3- تسري أحكام النظام وهذه اللائحة على المواقع الإلكترونية الأجنبية التي تتم استضافتها في النطاق السعودي.
4- يلتزم صاحب الترخيص، أو التسجيل بتحديد المستضيف، وتحديث بياناته إذا طرأ عليها أي تغيير.
5- يخضع العاملون في الإعلام الإلكتروني في تعاقداتهم، والمنازعات المتعلقة بتلك العقود لأحكام الأنظمة المعمول بها في المملكة.
6- الإدارة المعنية بالإعلام الداخلي تقوم باستقبال شكاوى النشر الالكتروني واستكمال كافة التحقيقات، والمحاضر، والأوراق والمستندات المطلوبة، ومن ثم رفعها للجنة للنظر فيها وإصدار القرار المناسب بشأنها.
7- لا يحق تقديم الشكوى ضد مواقع نشاط النشر الإلكتروني المعرفة في هذه اللائحة إلا ممن وقع عليه الضرر مباشرة، أو وكيله، أو ممثله، أو من ينوب عنه.
8- عدم الترخيص أو التسجيل لوسائل النشر الإلكتروني لا يُعفي صاحبه من المسؤولية حيال ما تم نشره إلكترونياً.
9- مخالفات النشر الإلكتروني مما يوصف بكونه جريمة، وورد بنصه في نظام (مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية) تقدم الشكوى فيه لدى الجهات المختصة بنظر تطبيق هذا النظام.
10- على جميع أصحاب الأنشطة الإلكترونية الواردة في المادة الخامسة من هذه اللائحة العمل على تصحيح أوضاعهم خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشر هذه اللائحة.
11- من لم يبادر إلى تصحيح وضعه خلال المدة المقررة يعد مخالفاً لأحكام النظام وهذه اللائحة.
12- يراعي في أي محتوى ينشر عبر وسائط النشر الإلكتروني الأنظمة المتعلقة بحقوق الملكية الفكرية.

المادة التاسعة عشرة: نشر اللائحة.
تنشر هذه اللائحة في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل بها بعد شهر من تاريخ نشرها.

المصدر
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/20...21/138593.html

----------

